# Perú - Empire of hidden treasures



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

New archaeological discovery


Chan Chan: find 20 wooden idols and murals about 800 years old
















































Finding was carried out in the walled complex Utzh An, formerly Gran Chimú, in the Chan Chan Archaeological Complex (La Libertad). Sculptures would have fulfilled the function of guardians


Twenty wooden carved idols - one of them in very bad condition - and five murals with the same iconographic discourse were found in the walled complex Utzh An, formerly Gran Chimú, in the Chan Chan Archaeological Complex, capital of the Chimú culture, in Trujillo , region La Libertad.

The sculptures, each 70 centimeters high, approximately, and some 800 years old, would have fulfilled the function of guardians and were found in 20 elongated niches located in the entrance of the aforementioned walled group, north of Chan Chan.

The archaeologist said that each sculpture presents a mask possibly made of clay and bones or crushed beige shells, they stand and carry a scepter in one hand and a circular object that could be a shield. "They could belong to the middle stage of Chan Chan, between 1100 and 1300 AD, and we would be talking about the oldest sculptures known on this site," he added.

https://elcomercio.pe/peru/la-liber...9-estatuillas-preincas-noticia-570121?foto=16


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

These figures are older than those of the Nasca culture. Chronologically they should be 5000 years BC. until the beginning of our era.


Finding Peruvian archaeologists: discover new geoglyphs and lines in Nasca






















Archaeologists indicated that the newly discovered lines have not yet been registered with the Ministry of Culture of Peru. These images were located thanks to drones



Through the use of drones, Peruvian archaeologists have discovered more than 50 new geoglyphs in the adjacent province of Palpa (Ica). These are tracings on the surface of the earth in "almost too thin lines to be seen with the human eye", says the article
published by the National Geographic magazine.

According to this research, some of the newly discovered lines belong to the Nasca culture, which dominated the area from 200 to 700 AD. However, archaeologists suspect that the previous cultures of Paracas and Topará carved many of the newly discovered images between 500 a. C. and 200 d.C.

Unlike the iconic Nasca lines, the ancient glyphs of Paracas were traced on the slopes. In addition, while the Nasca lines often consist of lines or polygons, many of the new Paracas figures represent humans.

http://www.nationalgeographic.com.e...s-guerreros-y-otros-nuevos-geoglifos_12568/13


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Discover 3,800 years old wall in archaeological site of Vichama




Vichama

Vichama is a little-known pre-ceramic archeological center of the north small. It is located in the district of Vegueta, north of Huacho-Lima. Unlike the well-known Caral, it is close to the sea and among its attractions are the murals with relief figures that attract a lot of attention



























































Archaeological pieces found in Vichama


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Shocking image of a frieze of the Archeological Complex of the Warlock in Trujillo. Representation of an arachnid mythological character from the moche imaginary, wearing a decapitated head. The world-renowned Mochica artistic skill brings to light the sacrificial tradition materialized in a fabulous mural that we can all see and remain petrified of the dramatic horror.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu

According to documents from the mid-sixteenth century, 1 Machu Picchu would have been one of the rest homes of Pachacutec, the ninth Inca of Tahuantinsuyo between 1438 and 1470. However, some of its best buildings and the obvious ceremonial nature of the main thoroughfare of access to llaqta account for its origin prior to Pachacutec and its presumed use as a religious sanctuary

Machu Picchu is considered, at the same time, a masterpiece of architecture and engineering.4 Its peculiar architectural and landscape features, and the veil of mystery that has woven around it much of the literature published on the site, have become one of the most popular tourist destinations on the planet.

Machu Picchu was declared a Peruvian Historical Sanctuary in 1981 and is on the Unesco World Heritage List since 1983, as part of a cultural and ecological complex known as the Historic Sanctuary of Machu Picchu. On July 7, 2007 Machu Picchu was declared as one of the new seven wonders of the modern world in a ceremony held in Lisbon (Portugal)


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Figures dressed in elaborate clothes and headgear process from right to left across the face of one of the pillars of the Temple of Pillados Pintados in the Pañamarca site in northwestern Peru. The figures contain typical Moche objects, including a plate with three purple cups, a multicolored stirrup bottle and a fan of feathers.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The great Jaguar of Huacapartida finding of Koichiro Shibata Japanese archaeologist of the Hosei University of Japan. Protagonist of one of the most spectacular discoveries of pre-Columbian Peruvian art. "In this wall where two supernatural felines were found in high relief of clay ... Each feline is approximately 2 meters high and 4 meters wide. The eye has the dimension of a basketball "


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Purunmachos, better known as the sarcophagi of # Karajía, are more than 1000 years old and were a set of coffins corresponding to the funerary tradition of the #Chachapoyas. They are unique for their colossal size and careful preparation.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Each June, in #Cusco, four Quechua communities renew the "Q'eswachaka", the last hanging bridge #inca, declared Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity by #Unesco.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*
Nasca lines and geoglyphs*




They are ancient geoglyphs located within the Nasca desert and they stand out for being composed of figures that have different designs within the earth's surface. These shapes can be geometric, zoomorphic and fitomorphic and extend over an area of ​​450 km². The lengths of these impressive figures range between 50 and 300 meters. The mystery of these geoglyphs lies in the complexity that could be made from the ground, because they are stylized figures and made in a single stroke. UNESCO, in 1994, named them as Cultural Patrimony of Humanity.

*
The Astronaut- Alien*



*The spider (62 meters)*



*Hands*



_*The hummingbird (83meters )*_



*
The dog *



*Monkey*



*The flamingo*


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chancay culture


On the central coast, north of Lima, the valleys of Huaral and Huaura were the scene of the emergence of one of the most representative and, at the same time, least studied civilizations of Andean history.

The Señorío Chancay was developed between the years 900 to 1400 AD and constitutes a splendid cultural manifestation of the coastal societies of that time.

In this territory located between the sea and the desert, there is no lack of fresh water or good lands. Life bears fruitfully thanks to a temperate climate, where agriculture was only possible through the construction of canals. These large hydraulic infrastructure works modified the landscape and transformed it into a cultural environment suitable for full life.

The valley irrigates crops and fruit trees with water, while the sea provides an important part of the proteins. The hills, wetlands and the desert provide in abundance the rest of raw materials for making crafts.

The town based its existence on fishing and agriculture, but together with it, it specialized masterfully in the production of ceramics and manufactures.
The textile production stood out above the others; her gauze, tapestries and brocades of multiple colors shone. In the same way, work on hardwoods such as algarrobo and huarango produced works of exquisite quality. The burilado and pyrography of mates with great detail and artistic sense portrayed their important gentlemen, emblems and elements of nature. However, it is in ceramics that a simple but elegant art is portrayed, which portrays everyday life in a conservative and classic way and reveals a village society of docile and peaceful life.

The society is organized in a complex way under a hierarchy of rich rulers who manage large territories, forming a palatial nobility that liked the pageantry and life given. This created a mosaic of peoples with political autonomy, who competed and competed creating one of the most exquisite cultures of ancient Peru.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Wiñay Wayna


It is an Inca ruin along the Inca Trail to Machu Picchu. It is built on a steep hillside overlooking the Urubamba River. The site consists of upper and lower housing complexes connected by a staircase and fountain structures. Above and below the houses, people built areas of agricultural terraces or platforms, which are still visible.

A camping site for hikers with the same name is located nearby and is generally used as the last campsite during the night for hikers who perform the classic Inca Trail.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Moray

This site is located near Cuzco, in Peru. At first glance it looks like a kind of amphitheater, made up of several circular platforms

It was recognized in 1932 by the expedition of Shirppe Johnson, platforms in the manner of concentric rings. Each circle comprises a terrace that overlaps another, forming circles that expand. You can access from one to another by climbing outgoing stones, stuck in the wall.

Moray was possibly an Inca agricultural research center where crop experiments were carried out at different heights, the layout of its platforms produces a gradient of microclimates with the center of concentric circular platforms having a higher temperature and gradually decreasing towards the outside lower temperatures, thus being able to simulate up to 20 different types of microclimates. It is believed that Moray could have served as a model for the calculation of agricultural production not only from the Urubamba Valley but also from different parts of Tahuantinsuyo.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Inca remains in the Qoricancha- temple
Convent of Santo Domingo


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaca -Pyramid Huallamarca

formerly known as Pan de Azúcar, is a truncated pyramid-shaped prehispanic construction located in the middle of the residential district of San Isidro, in Lima, Peru.

It was one of the main settlements of the Pinazo cultural tradition of the central Peruvian coast and its construction dates approximately from the 1st century BC. It was abandoned in the third century of our era and turned into a cemetery. Burials corresponding to the Lima, Huaura (Tricolor-Geometric), Sicán, Chincha and Ychsma cultures have been found.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pachacámac

Pachacamac (200 BC to 600 AD) is one of the largest and most important archaeological sites in Peru, and in its time was the most consulted huaca (oracle) in the Andean world, leaving a deep impression that reaches our days.

There was an ancient pre-Hispanic oracle built basically with adobe bricks, which along with Cuzco in the mountains, is located on the coast the main place of worship of the god Pachacámac, which was attributed the creation of the universe and everything it contains.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Qoricancha is the political, religious Inca temple of the geographic center of the city of Cuzco in Peru.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Huaca San Borja is an archaeological site located in the district of San Borja, in Lima, Peru. It is a truncated pyramidal structure, which belonged to the Ichma culture, and which was also occupied by the Incas


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Caral


The archaeological complex of Caral, 5,000 years old, is considered the oldest city in America; It is also one of the oldest on the planet.
Caral was contemporary with other well-known civilizations such as Mesopotamia, (Sumerian) China, Egypt and India; they also developed 3000 years before the Mayans.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima Culture (100 ac- 600 dc)


The Lima culture is an archaeological culture of Ancient Peru that developed in the central coast, in the current eponymous department, between the years 100 and 650 of the Christian era, during the Early Intermediate Period and the beginning of the Middle Horizon. It is coeval with the Moche, Nasca, Recuay and Huarpa cultures. The Lima culture is known for its colorful and sculptural ceramics with representations of entangled serpentine beings and fish. Also for its buildings made with small handmade bricks and as well as its fine and polychrome ceramics decorated with geometric motifs.

The monumental complexes are typical of the Lima culture: high pyramids with squares and adjacent residential areas, accessible at their summits by means of paths bordered by walls and ramps.



The Great Pyramid Ceremonial Pucllana

The Great Pyramid constitutes the central nucleus of the Ceremonial center. It is a truncated and stepped pyramid structure, its elongated shape seems to imitate the profile of San Lorenzo Island, which can be seen from the top of the pyramid.

The Great Pyramid is the result of the superposition of numerous buildings that are filled as they are being closed; with this we can understand that these constructions do not have internal passageways or secret chambers, because everything is filled in to build again.

From its height it was possible to see the entire geographical scenario where the site is located: to the west the coast, to the east the hills and the hills, to the north and to the south more hills; and, directly related to the site extensive agricultural areas dotted with small farmers' houses.























Museum


The Huaca Pucllana collection is made up of hundreds of museum pieces, including textiles and garments, ceramic vessels, lithic artifacts, wooden elements, mollusks carved as beads or other objects, metal ornaments, textile instruments, masks, among others. .

This collection increases every year with the recovery of new elements in the excavations. All of them come from recorded and documented archaeological contexts, and are stored in an environment with controlled temperature and humidity, in supports that guarantee optimal conservation.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chavín de Huántar

The nailed heads are sculptural monoliths that represent heads of mythical beings, belonging to the Chavin culture, a pre-Inca archaeological culture of ancient Peru











The monolithic sandal, or simply "The Lanzon", is a monolith or large sculpture of a single piece, belonging to the Chavín culture of ancient Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

a beautiful photograph of the Peruvian Andes


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chan Chan is the largest pre-Columbian city in South America and is located on the north coast of Peru, between the districts of Trujillo and Huanchaco.

Chan Chan was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1986. It is a pre-Columbian adobe city, built on the north coast of Peru by the Chimu.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaca de la Luna


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaca del Dragón in Trujillo.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Las Ventanillas de Otuzco is a Peruvian archaeological site located in the district of Baños del Inca, 8 km northwest of the city of Cajamarca.1 The crypts served as a funerary site.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Candelabro de Paracas


The Candelabra measures 180 meters long and is estimated to be about 2500 years old. Its meaning remains a mystery.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Choquequirao (of Quechua chuqi, gold, and de k'iraw, cradle, that is to say: "cradle of gold"), are the ruins of an Inca city located between the foothills of the snowy Salcantay, and under the jurisdiction of the district of Santa Teresa, Province of La Convención, Department of Cuzco, southern Peru.

The archaeological monuments of Choquequirao are made up of buildings and terraces distributed in different levels, from the lowest level Sunch'u Pata to the highest truncated top, which was leveled and surrounded with stones to form a platform with an approximate area of ​​150 square meter.

Choquequirao (sometimes also known as Choqequirau or Choqekiraw) is known as the "sacred sister" of Machu Picchu because of the structural and architectural similarity with it, recently, being partially excavated, it has aroused the interest of the Peruvian government to recover the complex even more. and make it a more accessible alternative for tourists interested in learning more about the Inca culture.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sacsayhuamán is an Inca "ceremonial fortress" located two kilometers north of the city of Cusco. Construction began during the government of Pachacútec, in the 15th century; however, it was Huayna Cápac who finished it in the 16th century. With the annihilation of the Inca nobility, the techniques that allowed the construction of this monumental fortress or sanctuary disappeared from human memory; which produced the admiration of Francisco Pizarro and his men. Pedro Sancho de Hoz, secretary of Pizarro, left a first description of the building, but the most detailed one is that of the chronicler Inca Garcilaso de la Vega. The "ceremonial fortress" of Sacsayhuaman is, with its megalithic walls, the greatest architectural work that the Incas carried out during its apogee. From the fortress there is a singular panoramic view of the surroundings, including the city of Cuzco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chavín


Area of ​​influence of the chavín culture
Data
Timeline: Approximately
1200-200 a. C.
Location: Central Andes. In the current Peru.
Chavín de Huántar or Chavín Culture is an archaeological culture of Ancient Peru that was developed during the Early Horizon (1200 BC - 200 BC) It had its development center in the city of Chavín de Huántar, which is located at 2 km from the confluence of the Huacheksa and Mosna rivers, in the upper basin of the Marañón River (in the current department of Áncash).


Gold chavín.
Traditionally, the historical development of Chavín is considered as a "cultural horizon" due to its artistic and religious influences present in other contemporary cultures. Much of that historical development corresponds to the Formative Period specifically to the Middle Formative and the Higher Formative, which has as characteristics the intensification of the religious cult, the appearance of the ceramics closely related to the ceremonial centers, the intensification of the cultivation of corn and potatoes, the improvement of agricultural techniques and the development of metallurgy and textiles.

At its peak, Chavín de Huántar, the main Chavín center, today's Cultural Heritage of Humanity, 4 was an important ceremonial center and center of cultural irradiation whose influence extended over a large part of the coast and mountain range of the Peruvian Andes..


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Chan Chan* is a pre-Columbian adobe city, built on the north coast of Peru by the Chimu. It is the largest adobe-built city in America and the second in the world. It is located northwest of the Trujillo metropolitan area between the districts of Trujillo and Huanchaco. It was declared a World Heritage Site by Unesco in 1986 and included in the List of World Heritage Sites in danger in the same year.

Chan Chan is formed by nine citadel cities or small walled cities. The whole complex was the capital of the Chimor kingdom, the state organization of the Chimú culture.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

nazca lines






[url=https://postimages.org/]









[/url]


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Come explore this hidden treasure called Wiñay Wayna on your hike on the Inca trail.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Village of the Andean elves


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sillustani is a funerary complex in which you can see a series of impressive tombs belonging to the Kolla culture (1200-1450) that developed in the northern part of the Umayo lake peninsula, in the town known as Hatuncolla, 33 km away. from the city of Puno. The tombs, called chullpas, have the shape of inverted cone trunks, are constructions that in smaller numbers are also found in several other places of the altiplano, such as Acora or Ilave


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaca de la Luna


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Kuelap*


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Extraordinary findings in Chan Chan, the great mud city of the Chimu kingdom


Archaeological excavations have brought to light four wooden idols, a
carved scepter, metal objects, textile remains, shells and semiprecious stones






Excavation of an idol

Excavation of one of the wooden idols in the northern sector of Chayhuac An, one of the walled complexes of the pre-Columbian city of Chan Chan.




Wooden idol
The idol was made in carob or lucubal wood.











Tomb markers
Archaeologists know that the wooden figures were used as grave markers for important characters of the Chimu culture.













Two sculptures and a scepter
Presentation of archaeological findings, including two wooden sculptures and a scepter carved from the same material.






Wooden sculptures
Archaeologists have found four wooden sculptures: three male and one female. On the face they have a decoration in red, cream or orange.






Great quality
Archaeologists have found high quality remains and textile tools.





Black ceramic
Black pottery of the Chimu culture.



Archaeological excavations in the northern sector of Chayhuac An, one of the walled ensembles of Chan Chan, the great mud city of the Chimu kingdom, built on the north coast of Peru, have revealed some extraordinary finds: four wooden sculptures, one of they are associated with a funerary context, a carved scepter of the same material, metal objects, textile remains, conches and semiprecious stones, as announced by María Elena Córdova Burga, the director of the Chan Chan Archaeological Complex Special Project, of the Ministry of Culture of Peru. Chayhuac An would be the first walled complex built in Chan Chan by the Chimu, the researchers say.

The wooden idol associated with a funerary group, where skeletal remains of a main character have already begun, is 70 centimeters high and 20 centimeters wide. Apparently it is a male character with hands at chest height and holding what appears to be a cup; on the face it has a white clay layer as a mask. The funerary complex, located in the central part of the northern sector of the Chayhuac An walled complex, was remodeled and subjected to constant changes throughout its history and, therefore, the architectural growth was both vertical and horizontal, but always respecting its function principal, that of serving as the grave of important characters of the Chimu elite.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Moche culture


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

mochica art


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomb of weavers and musicians of the Chimu nobility (Peru)
Both figurines, carved in carob wood, hold flutes, have their faces stained with the vermilion color of cinnabar and a green patina of copper and probably represent musical deities. They were found in the main chamber of a 15th or 16th century tomb that contained the remains of four individuals of the Chimú-Inca elite who must have been musicians and weavers.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Dare to climb the Huayna Picchu, just behind Machu Picchu. From the summit, the real beauty of the Inca citadel is fully revealed, so it's worth the effort.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Baroque churrigueresque art in Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Basilica and convent of Our Lady of Mercy (Lima)


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Basilica and convent of San Francisco - Lima 
World Heritage Site (part of «Historic Center of Lima»

The monumental complex of the Basilica and Convent of San Francisco de Lima, also known as San Francisco el Grande or San Francisco de Jesús, is located in the historic center of Lima. This church, together with the Shrine of Our Lady of Solitude and the Church of the Miracle, forms one of the most welcoming and artistic corners of Lima. Ramón Menéndez Pidal, a Spanish philologist and scholar, commented: "It is the greatest and noblest monument that the conquest erected in these lands of prodigy"


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Rímac Building, also known as Casa Roosevelt, is a French-style building located in the center of the city of Lima, capital of Peru.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Museum of Site and Pachacamac Archaeological Sanctuary
This funerary mask shows thick eyebrows made of human hair and adhered with an unknown resin. It has been painted over with cinnabar (mercury II sulphide). It was found in a collective tomb from Ychsma times excavated by the Pachacamac Archaeological Project in 2005 in an area next to the Painted Temple.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Museum of Site and Pachacamac Archaeological Sanctuary

This two-faced sculpture displays a Lambayeque-Chimu style (Regional Periods> 1000-1470 C.E.) but it was excavated in Pachacamac. The dark, round spaces on its headdress and its eyes were probably once filled with shell or mineral incrustations.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

San Martin Square- Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Italian art museum- Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pre-colombian art at museo larco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Arequipa


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lima*


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lines nazca


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiram Bingham and Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sechín (culture)




Sechin is an archaeological culture of Ancient Peru that was developed in the central coast of the current Peruvian department of Ancash.





Cerro Sechin has been the subject of a very rigorous excavation and study. Two main buildings have been recognized, one made of clay and the other of stone. The one of mud or adobes, the oldest, shows remodeling in three phases, which have been dated between the years 2400 and 2300 a. C. That is, practically covering this mud structure, a stone building rises, whose most important feature is its facade of stone blocks decorated with reliefs, representing "warrior-priests" and mutilated bodies, which were considered offerings to the gods. This stone building was finished before the year 2000 a. C. but remained in use approximately until 1500 a. C. That is, it predates the Chavin culture.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture wari






'Wari' or Huari was an Andean civilization that flourished in the center of the Andes approximately from the seventh century to the thirteenth century. C., arriving to expand until the present Peruvian departments of Lambayeque by the north, Moquegua by the south and until the forest of the department of the Cuzco by the east.

The largest city associated with this culture is Wari, which is located about 15 kilometers northwest of the current city of Ayacucho. This city was the center of an empire that covered most of the sierra and the coast of present-day Peru. The Wari Empire established distinctive architectural centers in many of its provinces, such as Cajamarquilla or Piquillacta. It is, together with the Inca Empire, one of only two cultures considered "imperial" appeared in the hemisphere..




Monoliths waris









Textile


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Medusa?? Museum larco. 


Culture Mochica


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tumi Ceremonial of the CHIMU culture (
1300 AD -C. 1440 AD). 

The metal is an alloy of copper with arsenic that was added in order to increase the hardness of the knife.
The knife consists of a semicircular blade provided with an undulating shaft handle, adorned with circles and stylized birds projected from the sides.
In the upper part shows a human head wearing a headdress with mushroom shapes. The eyes, opened like plates watching fixedly and the mouth opened and framed by the wrinkles of the age, offer an expression of scared. The holes in the lobes of the ears suggest that they once held ornaments.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Flute player
Figurine chimú in silver and malachite.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Image: Sculptural ceramic bottle representing a woman with supernatural features and three children in the body. | Mochica culture | North Coast of Peru | Auge period (1 AD - 800 AD)|


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This is a very special piece - especially if you love ancient history and mythology! It is a carved representation of a deity called the "Crab Man" (or Lang Ñam in the Moche language). A revered deity of the ancient Moche culture that lived on the north coast of Peru. An anthropomorphic figure was a custodian of the sea and all the creatures that live inside. Divinity of high respect especially by fishermen and villages near the sea. This piece is carved in a spondylus shell with eyes of crisocola and teeth of madre pearla. A great connection of the coastal towns towards the deity man crab that represented the harmony with the sea and its resources for the life of that time.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture Mochica


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Bottle of Mochica culture, more than 1,000 years old.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Greetings from Perú!!!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Alpacas


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ceramic vessel
Northern coast of Peru
Auge Period (1 - 800d.C.)

Anthropomorphic owl dressed as a warrior, standing under an arch formed by the serpent with two feline heads. He is considered one of the main gods of the Mochica culture. It is related to the night, the occult and death.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Peruvian Andes


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This panel was made on a cotton grooved rug and represents a fish accompanied by birds. It belongs to the Ychma style, which places it between the 15th and 16th centuries AD.- Lima Culture


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture Chancay- Cántaros


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

A sample of the Great Empire
The Inca Empire achieved its greatness not only because of the great expansion it achieved, but also because it was integrating the knowledge of the societies it conquered. An example is his art, with great influence of many cultures.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture Wari-treasures


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

THE TEXTILE OF GUITARRERO THE OLDEST OF SOUTH AMERICA











"Through the radiocarbon dates we confirm that the cordage (textile) of a Guitarrero textile has between 11,400 and 11,100 calendar years, one of the oldest in South America."
In the image fragment textile about 3 centimeters wide. Unequivocal sign of the existence of a highly developed textile technology in the Cave of Guitarrero. It was applied to the transport, capture and hunting of animals that confirms an early date of colonization of the Americas 12,000 years ago.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

edit


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Mocollope Archaeological Complex

Polychrome murals like that of an officiant with outstretched arms.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Warrior - Culture moche


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ceramic fragments - Inca Culture


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

An extremely rare Early Ychma Culture Ceramic Jar (900-1000 AD)


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tassel designed with an anthropomorphic face (in the shape of a human) on the head. Data of the Late Intermediate (1100-1470 d.C). Culture - Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Greater square - Ayacucho


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Moray- Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Alpamayo is one of the most amazing peaks in the Cordillera Blanca


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cajamarca.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

HuaynaPicchu- Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The salt mines of Maras are located in the Sacred Valley of the Incas. It is one of the 4 places in the world where pink salt is extracted.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Laguna Humantay- Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Today Nasca is celebrating. Beautiful land, with an immense historical and archaeological value for the mysteries that surround its lines and geoglyphs. Happy 78th anniversary!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Rally Dakar- San Juan de marcona


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Caral Culture - Two of the statuettes of the Caral exhibition.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*New archaeological find*

Important findings in Peru: 3 tombs of the Mochica elite

The burials, located in burial chambers, belong to the Moche nobility, as suggested by the valuable offerings found inside them: crowns, diadems, copper pectorals, weapons and sculptural bottles of great quality





Representation of a face in bronze




Funeral chambers full of valuable objects









Tomb of the mochica elite










Representation of a Mochican dignitary




Sculptural bottle with stirrup handle





Erotic representation
Sculptural bottle with stirrup handle that represents an erotic scene: a woman with her child reclining on a platform and a man on the opposite side of the child and having sexual relations with the woman..






Three exceptional tombs of the mochica elite, dated between 250 and 300 AD, at the beginning of the Middle Mochica phase, have been excavated no more than 10 meters north of the place where the magnificent tomb of the Lord of Úcupe was discovered. about 10 years, in the huaca El Pueblo, in Ucupe, in the department of Lambayeque on the north coast of Peru. "The works we are doing indicate the presence of several tombs in a space that is configured as a platform, where the architecture of the early Mochica phase was reused.This platform must have had funerary functions," explains Edgar Bracamonte Lévano, archaeologist Museum Royal Tombs of Sipan, National Geographic Spain. The burials, located in burial chambers, belong to the Moche nobility, as suggested by the valuable offerings found inside them: crowns, diadems, copper pectorals, weapons and sculptural bottles of great quality, among other objects.

The first tomb contained the skeletal remains of a woman and a child; next to the woman there was a small sculpture representing a Mochica dignitary seated on a throne and next to the child there was a sculptural bottle with a stirrup handle that represents an erotic scene: a woman with her child reclining on a platform and a man in the opposite side of the child and having sex with the woman. "The male character seated on a throne has a simple headdress, formed by turban-like fabrics, and a pectoral decorated with symmetrical steps and catfish," the archaeologist describes. "The Mochica artists reflected in a very explicit way the sexual organs of both people, although in this erotic scene they cover parts of their bodies with a blanket," he adds. "This representation in the tomb of a child would mean the commemorative act of death and the promise of life that embodies the sexual act," he says.

The erotic scene represented in the sculptural bottle would be related to fertility

The second tomb, still in the excavation phase, corresponds to an individual of the Mochica elite and includes crowns, tiaras and a large number of high-quality sculptural bottles. And the third tomb is one of the most important discovered in the area, as noted by the famous archaeologist Walter Alva, the director of the Royal Tombs Museum of Sipán. "The third tomb is the most elaborate and its content is more surprising than that of the previous ones.The upper part of the skull, only the jaw, was found in the funerary bundle, while under the ceiling of the funeral chamber and on the camera It was discovered a skull that was missing the jaw.If it is the skull of the same character we could speak then of a rather interesting ritual, consisting of the process by which an individual passed to become an ancestor

https://rpp.pe/peru/lambayeque/descubren-tres-tumbas-de-la-elite-mochica-en-ucupe-noticia-1178586/2


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

New archaeological finds in Chan Chan

The director of Execution Unit 110, Cristóbal Campana, institution in charge of the restoration and maintenance of the archaeological monument of Chan Chan; According to the investigations and excavations carried out, he said that they found 20 wooden statuettes and skeletal remains that were located on the side walls of the entrance passageway where there are niches made in the Chimú period.

The most remarkable thing about these statuettes is that they all have different facial expressions, assuming personalities or special utilities for each one, although we do not know for sure what their meaning is. It is known that they represent women and men for their clothing, being women who hold a sea shell and men who have a conch shell. Their ornaments and way of dressing differentiate them completely from other statuettes found in 2006 that clearly represented warriors or guardians because they carried spears in their hands.

But this last finding of 12 statuettes was made in 20 holes of one of the buildings of the old Water Palace and were secured to the floor. They measure about 60 centimeters more than the base that stuck them to the floor, giving them a total of 120 centimeters high.

Archaeologists also point out that the statuettes have their nose and part of their ornaments broken on purpose, what they infer could have been by a change of government or in the course of events ... but it is still a mystery.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ceramic Mochica style represented a bird


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

El Brujo Archaeological Complex


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

El Brujo Archaeological Complex


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gold arms laminated and assembled with embossed designs. Culture Lambayeque


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

VESSELS FROM CASTILLO DE HUARMEY
WARI [HUARI]
Middle Horizon (600 - 900 AD)
Modeled, molded and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

VESSEL IN THE FORM OF ZOOMORFA
RECUAY

Early Intermediate (200 BC - 600 AD)
Patterned and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

PACCHA WITH CHARACTERS IN AN ARCHITECTURAL STRUCTURE
RECUAY

Early Intermediate (200 BC - 600 AD)
Modeled ceramics and negative painting
20.20 x 22.30 x 22.30 cm


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

CUBIC BOTTLE WITH CHARACTER INSIDE STRUCTURE
MOCHICA [MOCHE]
01,000171.001
Early Intermediate (200 BC - 600 AD)
Patterned and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

BOTTLE WITH REPRESENTATION OF FELLATIO
LAMBAYEQUE [SICÁN]
Late Intermediate (900 - 1400 AD)
Patterned and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

BOTTLE WITH REPRESENTATION OF FELLATIO
LAMBAYEQUE [SICÁN]
Late Intermediate (900 - 1400 AD)
Patterned and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

BOWL WITH CHARACTERS TO THE INTERIOR
LAMBAYEQUE [SICÁN]
Late Intermediate (900 - 1400 AD)
Modeled and incised ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

BOTTLE WITH REPRESENTATION OF FACE KNOWN AS "HUACO PORTRAIT"
MOCHICA [MOCHE]
01.000277.001
Early Intermediate (200 BC - 600 AD)
Patterned and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

CANCER ANTHROPOMORPH
NASCA [NAZCA]
Early Intermediate (200 BC - 600 AD)
Patterned and painted ceramics


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

ESTELA PACOPAMPA | "Mythical and powerful woman, whose body shows features of cat, bird and snake, she flies, crawls and devours, and her dilated pupils show us that she is in a trance, traveling through different worlds. it symbolizes its connection to the sea and water, where its power lies. "


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Vinicunca or Winikunka, also called Mountain of Seven Colors, Rainbow Mountain or Mountain of Colors, is a mountain of Peru with an altitude of 5,200 meters above sea level


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture Mochica

Monkeys


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Mom and her son

Culture vicus


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Stone sculpture
Northern Sierra of Peru
Formative Period 1250 BC 1 BC.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tribute to breastfeeding.
3000 years in the history of Peruvian art.

Woman Lambayeque and woman Cupisnique, Larco Museum- Lima.
Virgin of the milk, s. XVIII, private collection.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pottery that represents a ritual character, Chancay Culture 1200 to 1400 AD


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chancay ceramics is one of the most showy potteries of pre-Hispanic Peru. Chancay ceramics are very striking due to their peculiar modeled representations and the use of black and white colors for what is known as Black on White style. The most represented motifs are fish, monkeys, cats, birds, reticulates, scapes and frets


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chimu ancestor

This type of wood sculptures accompanied priests and rulers in their ceremonies to symbolize the continuity of elite power. Although slightly eroded by the passage of time, the sculpted character retains the sacred features of his status.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Chimu Night Guard

This wooden sculpture comes from the Chimú culture on the north coast of Peru, and represents a firm warrior with a helmet and ceremonial vase.
About 600 years ago, this type of sculpture was located in the main squares to guard the accesses to the palaces, temples and mausoleums, as true guardians.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

What did the Incas do at Christmas?
The ancient Peruvians celebrated the solstice of the austral summer. Capac Raymi was the feast of the death and rebirth of the Sun, his God, as a counterpart to the festival of Inti Raymi, which took place on June 24. It was celebrated in the Plaza de Armas of Cusco and only the elite of the 4 of them participated. Until today, Capac Raymi is one of the tourist attractions of the Inca capital and is celebrated between December 20 and 23.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*The highest mountain in Perú
HUASCARAN
Sierra: Cordillera Blanca
Height: 6768 meters above sea level*


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*new archaeological discovery*

Lambayeque: discover tomb of the last woman of the mochica elite

Funerary Chamber, the oldest reported in the Lambayecano Valley, is in the Santa Rosa de Pucala huaca



A funeral chamber belonging to the last woman of the mochica elite was discovered in the huaca Santa Rosa de Pucalá (Lambayeque) and corresponds to the final phase of the Middle Horizon (Santa Rosa 4), between 900 and 1000 AD.

This was reported by the director of the archaeological project, Edgar Bracamonte, who indicated that she was buried after the collapse of the so-called D-Building, which was discovered in the Santa Rosa huaca last September.

"The adobe funerary chamber has a roof with carob beams, cane coffins,_*204 miniature vessels, metal objects, two pitchers of face-neck with pictorial decoration and many offerings, in addition to a male companion*_”, detailed to the Andean Agency.

https://andina.pe/agencia/noticia-l...-de-ultima-mujer-de-elite-mochica-756176.aspx


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Recent archaeological finds in Lambayeque


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chimu gold artifacts


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ceramic vessel Chimú culture 1100 AD- 1470 AD Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ceramic vessel Chimú culture 1100 AD- 1470 AD Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gocta Falls, Chachapoyas


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Verified
The "Stone Soldiers" of Huangashanga, figures artistically sculpted by time.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture Caral 
Sculpture with 5 thousand years old, was formed in the north-central area of ​​Peru and has been recognized as a World Heritage by UNESCO.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture caral


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Vichama is an archaeological site on the central coast of Peru, located on the right bank of the Huaura river in the district of Végueta, province of Huaura, department of Lima. Located next to the coastline, at 75 meters above sea level and with a total extension of 136 ha, it includes several monumental structures of which those belonging to the Late Archaic or Late Preceramic period stand out (3000-1800 BC).


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Vichama


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Culture mochica tardio


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pictorial and sculptural iconographic representation of masked character Mochica Culture


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ancash Region


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cajamarca


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Siula Grande is a mountain in the Cordillera Huayhuash, in the Andes of Peru, on the edge of the departments of Lima and Huánuco.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This wonderful destination, located in the province of Bongará (Amazonas) Yumbilla Waterfall


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lagoon Paron #Ancash #Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gold mask
The chimus stood out above all in goldsmithing, achieving authentic masterpieces in this field such as ear-rings, nose-rings, necklaces or funerary masks like that of the image, embossed gold.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Black chimú pottery
Man carrying a deer. Black chimú pottery. XI-XIV centuries


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The great Inca sovereigns
This genealogy of the 18th century shows the Incas from the first, Manco Capac, to Atahualpa, defeated by the Spaniards.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The great Inca sovereigns
This genealogy of the 18th century shows the Incas from the first, Manco Capac, to Atahualpa, defeated by the Spaniards.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Inca gold
Embossed gold foil with animal motifs. Inca art


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Choquequirao
In the nineteenth century, Antonio Raimondi (an Italian naturalized Peruvian geographer) explored this imposing Andean enclave and believed that it was Vilcabamba la Grande, an identification today discarded


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sacsahuaman
This Inca fortress defended Cuzco, and from here the Incas rebelled the Spaniards in 1536.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaraz


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Andes Mountains


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cordillera blanca


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The decapitated statues of Moxeque


The Archaeological Expedition of 1937, directed by Julio César Tello, arrived at the Valley of Casma, in Ancash to study several groups of ancient ruins that had not been studied and that were endangered by the agricultural expansion in the Valley. There, in the middle of the fields, he found what at first glance was a large mound of stones and mud that the farmers wanted to eliminate to gain new land to plant. Tello and his team knew that the mound hid something exceptional and decided to dig it.

What they found was a step pyramid more than 3500 years old. Around one of its steps, embedded in stone niches, appeared immense statues of clay characters whose heads, if they ever had, had been destroyed in a very remote time.



Tello with one of the Moxeke statues. It is about the torso of a robed personage and about it four serpents. The archaeologist believed that this place was related to Chavín de Huántar (1000 BC), which he had discovered in 1919, but later studies showed that Moxeque was much older (1800 BC).


After taking pictures and measurements, drawing everything, analyzing what was left of its original colors and establishing the relationship of these remains with the others in the valley, Tello decided it was time to start the camp and continue with his expedition. They would have loved to stay longer, digging and studying everything in greater depth ... but their job was not to know everything but to point the way: Tello was creating a registry of archaeological centers that researchers of the next few years would have to study in more detail . Only during 1937 Tello would visit, with that same policy, more than thirty archaeological sites in the departments of Lima, Ancash, La Libertad, Cajamarca and Amazonas, stopping in many cases to dig for months and discovering sites completely unknown to pre-Columbian history (such as Sechin and Kuntur Wasi).

But that does not mean that 1937 was an atypical year for the great Peruvian archaeologist. Between 1919 and 1945 he made 30 similar campaigns. And even then there was time to teach in schools and universities, create museums (such as the National Archeology or San Marcos), be a deputy (promoting in Congress different legal mechanisms for the protection of historical heritage) and publish dozens of works on the history of Ancient Peru introducing an entirely new approach that took into account geography, ecology, cultural anthropology and even medicine as tools to know the past. For these and other merits he is considered the father of Peruvian archeology and therefore the day of his birthday (today, April 11) is the Archaeologist's Day in Peru.



But ... what happened to the mud statues of Moxeque? Why have not we seen modern photos of them? Tello ordered his team to bury them again, as carefully as possible, before leaving. He understood that if he left them uncovered, in the open, in the middle of an agricultural area, exposed to humidity and without the possibility of putting a watchman to take care of them, the statues would disintegrate in a few years, like so many other old mud buildings in the Peru. And there they remain, hidden, to this day


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

_This gold and copper mask has a double zigzag design on the forehead. Archaeologists believe that it is related to the mural painting (of black and white zigzags) that adorned the first level of the temple where it was found, the Huaca Dos Cabezas, in the province of Pacasmayo (La Libertad). As the monument is very close to the beach, it has been speculated that these symbols could represent fishing nets. The curious name of the Huaca is due to the huge hole that the tomb robbers made in the center of the highest platform of the monument, which was once a large adobe pyramid. As the huaca was split in half, the locals began to say that it had "two heads". The mask was recovered in the 90s. It covered the face of a Mochican dignitary who lived between 500 and 600 AD._


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Discovery: A litter of the kings of Lambayeque

This is the back of a litter (litter) in which one of the lambayeque kings was transported (750-1350 AD). It represents 6 constructions each of which has three miniature characters inside, all with the typical funeral masks of the Lambayeque or Sicán culture, with the characteristic almond-shaped eyes, the pointed ears and the red paint on the gold they are made of.

On the sides of the central figure of the upper row there are two trumpeters.

These bunks were not only used to transport the sovereigns but also to take them to their final resting place, the tombs that have been found deep in the pyramids of Batán Grande or Túcume in the Lambayeque Region. As all the characters exhibit funerary masks it may be the ancestors of the king who was buried on this piece of art. The exact provenance or funerary context is not known, but its conservation status is exceptional.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Shell bracelet from the Mochica ☝ culture that developed between the 2nd and 5th centuries in the Moche river valley.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gold crown representing a human face flanked by rampant felines


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gold Tumi knife with anthropomorphic representation. Lambayeque culture.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gold bag with two picks, bridge handle and anthropomorphic characters. Chimu culture.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Gold sculpture Inca culture


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

It is impressive waterfall called El Breo, located in the San Martin region, it is formed thanks to the course of the Huayabamba River, and with a slope of 140 meters divided into six levels.
These levels are caused due to the rock formations of the wall through which the water falls,


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huacachina - Ica - Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nazca Lines


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Siula Grande is a mountain of the Huayhuash mountain range in the limit of Lima and Huánuco.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chimu idol


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chancay Knife Detail


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chimu warrior


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

During a 2 day trek we came across the highest mountain of Cusco: the Ausangate Mountain! It is 6384m high and definitely one of the most impressive views during this trek


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Manu National Park, Perú*


Parque nacional del Manu - Peru by Eduardo_VIP, on Flickr


..Rain forest .Cocha Salvador./Manu National park by Georges Lissillour, on Flickr


Strangler Fig Tree, Manu National Park by Robert Oelman, on Flickr


Safe Landing by Ian Nicholson, on Flickr


Andean ****-of-the-Rock by noahfradephotography, on Flickr


Macaws DO grow on trees by Billtacular, on Flickr


079.1 Hoatzin-20171112-J1711-67817 by Dirk van Mourik, on Flickr​


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Baby Alpaca 

National Alpaca Day, celebrated today August 1 of each year


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Moray is an archeological site that is located near Cuzco, in Peru. At first glance it looks like a kind of amphitheater, made up of several circular platforms, located at 3,500 meters above sea level.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The stone of the twelve angles is a block of stone of the Inca culture that is part of a palace and located in Hatun Rumiyoq street, 1 in the city of Cuzco, Peru, popularly known for its great finish and perfectionist border, typical of Inca architecture and currently considered Cultural Heritage of the Nation of Peru. The stone is part of the headquarters of the archbishop's palace of Cuzco that was previously the residence of Inca Roca.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Torre Tagle Palace is a building built during the viceregal period of Peru that currently serves as the headquarters of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Peru.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Stele of Raimondi is a monolith or stone sculpture in a parallelepiped shape, with one of its sides decorated in a relief plane, representing a mythical being. It belongs to the Chavín culture of ancient Peru or the pre-Inca era.

Discovered in Chavín de Huántar, it was baptized as Estela de Raimondi in homage to the Italian naturalist and geographer Antonio Raimondi, who promoted his transfer to Lima for study and conservation.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Stele of the cactus bearer, is a monolith or stone sculpture in one piece, belonging to the Chavin culture of ancient Peru (around 1200 BC to 400 BC) and that remains in its original location, in the northwest side of the Circular Plaza at the archaeological site of Chavín de Huántar.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The famous image of the medallion with the feline face inside. The image has been taken from "Garagay: A ceremonial center of the Formative Period"










Huaca Garagay


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

THE MOCHE ROUTE

To talk about the Moche Route is to think about the archeological sites that are distributed between the departments of Lambayeque and Libertad. Sites such as La Huaca de la Luna y el Sol. Sipán and Sicán are still under investigation and the findings are increasingly surprising.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The ronsoco, a mammal native to South America, is the largest rodent in the world and is a family close to the guinea pig and the muco. These cute little animals can be seen in groups on the Tambopata River.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Jirishanca (6094m) it’s one of the biggest mountains of Cordillera Huayhuash. It was a powerful companion for some days of trekking, especially on our third day when we hiked close to glaciers on our way to Siula Punta


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinkuylluna is a specular sample. It is a complex of Inca warehouses located on the hill of the same name and where you get a wonderful view of the town of Ollantaytambo.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Anteater-Tumbes


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you know pink dolphins?
Meet Bupheo Colorado, who lives in the Amazon River -Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima 2019: The story of the cuchimilco, the mascot of the Pan American Games












In June, two knives were found at Puente Piedra, during excavations of the Cálidda gas company.


His figure with open arms is recurring in coastal iconography, but nobody knows until now its function or what it symbolizes. The cuchimilco, mascot of the Lima 2019 Pan American Games, pride of the Huaralinos, today enjoys a renewed popularity that it should serve, archaeologists say, to enable more funds and studies on the Chancay culture.

In a quick review of the classic iconographies of ancient Peru, the recurrence of fierce figures, provided with claws, fangs, eccentric eyes and, in general, a pint of moodiness that would intimidate anyone. There is Ai Apaec, the slayer god of the Moche, or the nailed heads, guardians of the Chavín citadel. Beside them, with their little arms open, the knives of the Chancay culture (1200-1470 AD) resemble little babies waiting for someone to dare to carry them. It almost causes them to make them ‘cuchicuchi’.




These figurines would be predecessors of the Chancay knife, according to the hypothesis of archaeologist Walter Tosso. They show the masculine / feminine duality, very present in the Andean world.

There is a certain tenderness and immanent goodness in them, like the image of a friend who greets in the distance, although the impression does not disguise what little we know of these figures, so present in the coastal cultures of the valleys of Huaura, Chancay , Lima and others. The knives and their constant presence are an enigma to be solved: they are usually found in the burial rituals of the central coast, but what did they represent and why were they placed there? You can only sketch hypotheses like bottles thrown into the sea.




In the workshop of Edwin Huassaca, more than 5,000 knives are manufactured and will be presented as prizes to the winners of the 2019 Pan American Games.

Meanwhile, from time to time, the earth sprouts more figurines (which is the name that archaeologists prefer). Only last June, workers and archaeologists of the Cálidda gas company found in Puente Piedra the old grave of a child and, in it, two knives of about 700 years. Both small figurines are those that illustrate the opening of this article.










Collection of knives of the Amano Museum, MIraflores.


Even about the name ‘cuchimilco’ there is a mystery. It does not come from Quechua, Aymara or other local language, and most likely it is a contemporary denomination. Its loudness undoubtedly reminds of the Nahuatl language (Mexico and Mesoamerica), proper to the word ‘xochimilco’. Archaeologist Walter Tosso, an expert in the Chancay culture and current curator of the important Cuchimilco exhibition - which can be seen in the Amano museum, in Miraflores - thinks that the appellation may have been assigned by the huaqueros who trafficked with pieces from the Forties all over America.




Archaeologist Walter Tosso and part of the collection of knives of the Amano Museum, Miraflores. A sample of these figures can now be seen.

In the same way, Víctor Hugo Farfán, archaeologist of the Museum of Archeology, Anthropology and History, of Pueblo Libre, thinks that the term has no Quechua origin, nor tracing in any language practiced in ancient Peru, being an approximation its possible meaning, perhaps from other parts of the continent.


Archaeologist Victor Hugo Farfán, of the Museum of Archeology, Anthropology and History, of the Free People. In his hands, he holds an original chancay knife.


Other theories about the name, much discussed, are related to a characteristic of Huaral, the land of the glorious pig to the stick. Some say the name could come from Quechua cuchi, which would mean ‘pig’; and milco, for ‘the place of’. ‘Cuchimilco’, under this hypothesis, would be ‘the place of the pigs’, because in that area there is abundant presence of chancherías.










Face of a knife of the Chancay civilization. (Photo: Mario Zapata)

- The knife road -
In addition to reputed textile artisans, the Chancay were prolific potters. In the warehouses of the Museum of Pueblo Libre there are more than 18 thousand pieces belonging to this civilization, an amount much larger than those of other cultures in its collection. Of them, an important number, without counting, belongs to chancay figurines. There they load them and show the press with the care of who teaches their newborn. "The anthropomorphic image with open arms is a design that precedes the Chancay, as it has been found in mid-horizon cultures such as Wari," Farfán adds.



Stamp of "Milco", the mascot of the Pan-Americans. This is inspired by the Chancay civilization figurines.

Tosso, from the Amano museum, thinks that this specific position would be related to a religious ritual. Just as Christians pray with their palms closed, the men of ancient Peru extended them to get in touch with spirituality. It would be understood, then, its presence in graves. The arms of the figurines also seem to welcome and therefore it is not surprising that he was the favorite during the contest to choose the mascot of the Pan-Americans. In that victory he had to see the organized pride of the Huaralinos, grouped in associations such as Now Huaral, who campaigned for the image of their land to be imposed in the online voting.

https://elcomercio.pe/somos/lima-20...fb&utm_campaign=lima-2019-historia-cuchimilco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Cordillera Huayhuash located in Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chavin- Ancash


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Paddington Bear from "darkest Perú" / El oso Paddington del "lejano Perú" by Art DiNo, en Flickr



Paddington bear from far Perú - Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

santi659 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

santi560 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr

santi558 by Jorge Sosa, en Flickr


Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cerro Sechín Archaeological Complex
Description. The archaeological site of Sechín, also called Cerro Sechín or Sechín de las Estelas, is located in the province of Casma in the department of Ancash, in Peru


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Machu Picchu








https://www.gadventures.com/trips/peru-on-a-shoestring/SPPS/


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chacas cathedral - Ancash


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Weightlifting

In the universal mythology of the ancient civilizations of the world, the great heroes carried on their shoulders the burden of fulfilling important tasks and responsibilities. In the case of Ai-Apaec mochica, he was in charge of rescuing the Sun from his nocturnal prison and then propitiating the rains that each summer allowed to secure the annual crops in the coastal valleys. Here we see him taking and carrying a large double-headed snake.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This work, which testifies to the political alliances between the Spanish elite and the Inca imperial descendants.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

_Nail heads_
The nailed heads are sculptural monoliths that represent the heads of mythical beings, belonging to the Chavín culture, a pre-Inca archaeological culture of ancient Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

_ Huaca Garagay de Lima
_

Fierce and fearsome faces of snakes and multicolored felines, among other representations of chimerical mythological creatures of Ancient Peru, began to emerge on the walls of a temple that is excavated in the heart of Lima, after being buried for centuries, oblivious to the urban maelstrom .

The figures, sculpted in deep mud reliefs some 3,500 years ago, are by their antiquity an extraordinary artistic sample of the first civilizations of South America.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaca de la Luna is an adobe building that is located north of Peru, in the department of La Libertad, about 5 km south of Trujillo; It was built by the Moche or Mochica culture


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Erotic - culture moche


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcahuasi


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

San Pedro Church

Baroque altarpiece dedicated to St. Francis Xavier (c. 1695), in the church of the former Colegio Máximo de San Pablo, today of San Pedro, of the Jesuits


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This beautiful bear was found in the Chaparrí Ecological Reserve, in Lambayeque


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheqo Pacheco "17th-century stone funeral sculpture that is preserved in the Cáceres de Ayacucho Museum. It was found inside the Church of La Merced and represents the corrector of Huamanga Juan Gutierrez de Quintanilla.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ajuar Republican dancer, manufactured in the nineteenth century in embossed silver. Collection Gold Museum of Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver crown partially gilded, carved at the beginning of the s. XIX. Patronage of the Virgin of Valvanera- Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Armadillo-shaped silver smoker (19th century).


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

View of the Eucharistic Silver Pelican that is preserved in the Augustinian Monastery of N.S. from the Prado de Lima.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver smoker in the shape of a lion.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Profusely carved eardrum with planiform decoration of the lateral cover of the Church of Santo Domingo, Arequipa (c. 1680).


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Baroque cover (1758) of the parish church of San Juan Bautista of the village of Yanahuara Indians, Arequipa.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sevillian tiles in the main cloister of the Exercise House of the Third Secular Franciscan Order (c. 1808), inside the extensive Franciscan convent of Lima.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Conservation work on one of the steps of the north front of Huaca de la Luna - trujillo


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaca de la Luna - trujillo


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

HUACA DE LA LUNA ARCHAEOLOGICAL PROJECT AND THE ARCHEOLOGIST ALEX CALVO


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

findings in chan chan - 2018


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*Discovery 4,000 thousand years ago*

Discover new friezes of the Caral culture in the archeological site of Vichama

Ruth Shady explains that finding is a representation of climate change lived by ancient Peruvians




In Vichama, a late site of the Caral culture, located on the outskirts of the Végueta cove, near Huacho, new friezes have been unearthed that would talk about the water problem in ancient times.

One of them is the head of a toad with anthropomorphic hands; while the other, found below it, is the head of a dead man.

According to Dr. Ruth Shady, in charge of the studies of the Caral Archaeological Zone, it is a warning about climate change that was suffered globally.

It should be noted that Vichama's occupation began around 1800 BC, and was abandoned around 1500 BC.

Vichama comprises 136 hectares and is at kilometer 159 of the former Pan-American Highway.

In statements to the Andina news agency, the researcher said that by the same time that these friezes were made, in places as far apart as for example the cities of Mesopotamia, shortages were also suffered.

"You have to go to Vichama, it's a message that we need to know today," Shady said.

The new finding is within the same context of the discovery of friezes last year, in which snakes are seen running through the heads of the deceased until they reach a seed.

The archeologist explained that both snakes and toads symbolize water in the Andean culture.

He noted that both the toad and the newly discovered head have a particularity in the eyes.

The toad shows pupils focused to the east, while the human face has one eye on the side is open and the other closed.

The specialist stressed that to the east is the Andes mountain range, where the rivers come with water for the valleys of the coast.

Archaeologist Aldemar Crispín Balta, head of the Vichama Headquarters of the Caral Archaeological Zone, explained to the Andean Agency that the building where these reliefs were found would have been used for ceremonial purposes.

This conclusion has been reached due to the architectural elements that make this construction special.


https://www.andina.pe/agencia/notic...-caral-sitio-arqueologico-vichama-763858.aspx


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

^^


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

In the Andean worldview hybrid representations of fruits and animals were common, in which the supposed boundaries between beings were diluted. Thus, these vessels represent locust squash, typical of the North Coast, with owl heads. Human beings and other animals such as sea lions and birds have been depicted on the body. MAP Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

In the Andean worldview, birds are powerful animals that can transcend the earthly plane and communicate with the sky. Therefore, this finely carved wooden staff should have been used by dignitaries or members of the Mochica elite to express their power and their relationship with the beings of the celestial world.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This vessel of the Cupisnique culture, which developed on the Peruvian coast between 1,250 BC to 1 AD, is tuned in a human neck and concludes in a flipped head that functions as a peak, which mobilizes us to a depth where Only pre-Hispanic cultures could submerge us until after 3,000 years.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

1700 cultural property repatriated from the world.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

LLama


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

the overwhelming natural pools of Millpu, in Ayacucho.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ancash


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

If you live in a city, you often don't see beautiful sunsets. The night view of the Amazon River cruise in Peru is a different world.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

ENTRY TO HEAVEN IN PERU. THE OLD INCA ROAD THAT LEADED MACHU PICCHU.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The monkey's kiss

_If you kiss the monkey, he will sing._

Imagine for a moment that it is not today if not one day of the year 2600 BC and they give you one of these objects. You do not know what it is. You examine it. When turning it you discover that its incised lines form the drawing of a monkey that hangs from its tail. You have never seen a monkey, because they live far away, in the jungle and you are in Caral, in the narrow valley of Supe, on the Peruvian coast. But you recognize the drawing because, for mysterious reasons, it is known in the art of your land. In what would be the mouth of the animal, there is a hole. You put your lips on the monkey's. You blow. And a high-pitched sound, more of a beast than of a human, shakes everything. This is how you discover that by covering and uncovering the two ends of that bone tube, you can make music. With up to 8 different notes



Before being a flute, that piece held the wing of a pelican. An artist from your land picked up the corpse of the animal, looked for one of its hollow bones, cut the measure he needed, pierced a hole in the middle of the tube, placed a mud partition inside (to divert the air in a certain way ) and decorated it, making it an art generator. Thus, thanks to the magic of the sounds, the artist managed to get a bird from the Pacific coast to meet with a howler monkey from the Amazon rainforest. That fantastic encounter hides some truth: Archaeologists have collected evidence that, 45 centuries ago, Caral functioned as a center of commercial exchange between the inhabitants of the "small north", the central highlands and the Marañón and Huallaga basins, in where you can still see howler monkeys.

Your bone flute, and another 31, were excavated in a building known today as "Temple of the Amphitheater," a stone structure of the Lower Caral, which has a circular plaza surrounded by a grandstand, where viewers are believed to be sitting of some ceremonies or shows, in which they sang, danced and played flutes like these.



Aerial view of the "Temple of the Amphitheater" of the Caral Bajo sector. Note the subdivision at the top of the circular plaza, which could have been a kind of grandstand for spectators.


But one day, four thousand years ago, the curtain fell and the inhabitants of Caral decided to "bury" their amphitheater along with their musical instruments, under layers of earth, stones and sand. As if, rather than temple and instruments, they were loved ones, recently deceased, who had to cry and forget. It was at that time (around the year 2100 before our era) when the oldest city on the continent, devoid of music, began to depopulate.

The first image presented shows 4 of the 32 flutes of bird bone (in this case, pelican numbers) found in Caral, at the end of the 1990s. The pieces have an average length of 16.4 cm.










_Graph showing the three parts of a pelican's wing that were used by the caralinos to make musical instruments.
_

Similar objects have appeared in archaeological excavations carried out in sites of the same period (2,600 - 2,100 before our era) as Rough, in Supe Puerto. In recent years, these instruments have been imitated by local educators and artists (using PVC pipes) in an effort to recreate the music of our ancestors and connect, in some way, with their legacy.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Mochica figure


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

_The Wari, magnificent artisans in the art of inlays_


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Mr. chimu


----------



## sunwear146 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for amazing boat in Peru.
I hope to have overnight on this ship some days


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

^^

Aqua expeditions navigates the Peruvian Amazon is a luxury ship, it is beautiful to see the Amazon from that panorama, but the jewel of the Amazon is _the Manu National Park
_


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Snowy Matthew 5150 Msnm


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huascarán 6768 msnm
. Ancash - Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Impressive wooden sculptures, found in Huaca Arco Iris and Huaca Taycanamo, whose dimensions range between 50 and 60 centimeters long. Chan - Chan


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Archaeological park _Tipon_ and its ceremonial fountains


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*It is attributed an age of five thousand years old*



Impressive polychrome sculpture of a tree-climbing character; found in the archaeological site Piedra Parada, urban center of the Caral Civilization. It was found as part of an offering or burial ceremony, something usual when new buildings were built on a previous one.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Manu National Park


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Humantay Lagoon


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Main cover of the Cathedral of San Francisco de Asís (1696), Ayaviri, Melgar province, Puno Region


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Salkantay Trail


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Rainbow Mountain! An amazing Mother Nature's work of art that will blow your mind!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The overwhelming landscapes of Peru will definitely blow your mind!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Salkantay Mountain


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

In this picture, stands mount Juarau a 5700m


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huayhuash, Huanuco, Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

ChanChan, presented valuable objects found during research and conservation of the walled complex Chayhuac An


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

San Pedro Church

Altarpiece dedicated to San Estanislao de Kotska, in the Jesuit church of San Pedro de Lima. It is the oldest in the Church and one of the few examples of altarpieces of the s. XVII remaining in Lima, identifying with the carved by the assembler Mateo de Tovar in 1639-1641 for the brotherhood of brunettes established in that church. However, the modifications made to the altarpiece in the s. XVIII, incorporating Rococo motifs.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Saint Rose of Lima Convent


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Life in the Peruvian Andes


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Millpu - Ayacucho Turquoise Waters


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu Picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazonian Manatee
They are beautiful and cute animals that you can in the Peruvian jungle.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This piece is part of the #OSOS Collection, shows the processional images of the main parishes of #Cusco touring the Plaza Mayor of the city. We can also observe the participation of all sectors of society, as well as various cultural elements characteristic of religious worship in the #Virreinato. Some of them had different meanings for Spaniards and indigenous people, and this representation of the #CorpusChristi party is proof of that.
.
In the central sector of the painting we see two chiefs carrying a colonial version of the Inca attire, in clear sign that we are not facing a purely Catholic and western celebration of the Eucharist. The presence of these figures makes it possible to assume that the painting precedes the rebellion of Tupac Amaru II, because after it the use of Inca clothing was prohibited, among other indigenous cultural manifestations potentially loaded with political significance.
___________________________
ANONYMOUS
Corpus Christi procession
Century XVIII
Oil on canvas, 86.4 × 200.2 cm


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazon - lazy bear


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pisac, Cusco, Peru

The archaeological site of Pisac is well-known for having some of the most impressive agricultural terraces found at any Inca ruin, extending all the way down the mountainside to the valley floor You can see this magnificent place for yourself on tours to the Sacred Valley of the Incas, located just an hour away from Cusco.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

San Luis - Pomallucay


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sanata Barbara


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Sullana


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huancaya, Lima, Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Peruvian Andes


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Ancash Region.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chavin


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Humantay Lake- Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chavin Nails


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

They rebuild the face of the Lady of Cao, an aristocrat of Mochica culture

The archaeologists of the archaeological complex El Brujo, the Wiese Foundation and FARO Technologies have carried out the facial reconstruction of this important Moche woman




Political and religious power
The Lady of Cao concentrated political and religious power in the Chicama Valley. He died around 400 A.D.








Lady of Cao

The Lady of Cao wore beautiful nose rings, large ornaments placed on the separating septum of the nostrils, like this one in the image.








The beads of Madame de Cao


The powerful lady of the Moche culture wore necklaces, headbands, crowns and other ornaments, both gold and silver. During the different phases of the project, plastic artists, forensics, engineers and museologists have collaborated with the advice of a team of archaeologists and specialized anthropologists.



















Mummy Scan

The researchers biasedly scan the mummy of the Lady of Cao, more than 1,600 years old, to learn more about who she was and how she lived.














The so-called Lady of Cao was a young archecrat from the Moche culture who died around 400 A.D. in northern Peru. His grave, discovered more than ten years ago in the archaeological complex El Brujo, contained an intact burial bundle that had preserved the mummified body of the powerful lady along with her necklaces, headbands, crowns, nose rings and two scepters. The Lady of Cao undoubtedly belonged to the elite of the Moche or Mochica culture, a highly hierarchical society that flourished long before the Inca Empire along the arid Peruvian coastal strip of the Pacific.


About 1,600 years after her death, the Lady of Cao had obviously lost the beauty she surely accumulated in life: the oval face, the deep look and the straight and dark hair. On July 4, and after ten months of intense work and with the help of the most modern 3D technology, the facial reconstruction of this important Moche woman was presented, who concentrated the political and religious power in the Chicama Valley. The Wiese Foundation of Peru has spread the face of Mrs. de Cao to the world with the collaboration of National Geographic and after a research project carried out jointly with FARO Technologies, 3D Systems, Abstract Group and ARQ 3D.

Throughout the different phases of the project, forensic engineers and artists have participated, as well as plastic artists and museologists, advised by a team of specialized archaeologists and anthropologists. During the final characterization of the face, a photographic bank of women who now live in Magdalena de Cao, in the area of ​​influence of the archaeological complex El Brujo, and ethnographic research documents have been used as a reference. The Wiese Foundation explains in a statement that the research project "represents a new effort to preserve, document, investigate and disseminate worldwide the cultural legacy of these invaluable archeological evidence" and thereby hopes "to promote visits to the archaeological complex El Brujo , where the replica will be exhibited, thus contributing to the development and well-being of the communities that inhabit its area of ​​influence. "

Huaca Cao Viejo
An archaeologist restores a mural in the ceremonial courtyard of the Hua Cao Viejo where the intact tomb of the Lady of Cao was located.











The guardian of the grave
Wooden figurine with a war mallet, buried perhaps as a symbolic guardian near the grave of Madame de Cao.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ 

Chief Priest


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

*The Lachay National* Reserve is a protected natural environment of Peru, located in the district of Huacho, province of Huaura, near the districts of Chancay and Huaral, in the region known as Provinces of Lima. This reserve was created on June 21, 1977 and covers an area of ​​approximately 5,070 hectares, with altitudes between 100 and 750 meters. Preserve a rich flora and fauna with numerous endemic species. It also constitutes an important recreational area for the inhabitants of Lima and neighboring towns, which have often jeopardized its conservation and good development, as well as livestock activity.

The hills are ecosystems of the highly seasonal coast, whose main source of moisture is the adventitious mists coming from the ocean. They generally withstand severe conditions of dryness in summer and enjoy the humidity of winter mists.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cusco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huancaya, Lima, Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chinchero


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaraz


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Humantay Lagoon


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Salkantay Mountain


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Advice from a pelican.

Paracas, Ica, Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Negritos, Piura, Peru


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Barranco - Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Arequipa


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Kuélap, an important pre-Inca archeological site located in the northeastern Andes of Peru, in the Province of Luya, was built by the Chachapoyas culture.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The catacombs in Lampa, Puno.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Ancascocha Hiking Machu Picchu is a spectacular trail that remains in the mountains known also as the Hidden Inca Trail or the Super Inca Trail. It is less traveled and more rewarding path. It was listed as one of the world’s best hikes by National Geographic. Along the way you will encounter Inca ruins, villages.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Parrot
Amazon Iquitos


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Tambopata National Reserve is a protected natural area of ​​Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
_Tambopata
_


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Peruvian Amazon


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nazca Lines


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Oconal Lagoon

The Oconal is a lagoon in Peru, located in the department of Pasco, near the town of Villa Rica in the district of Villa Rica, province of Oxapampa.

In the area 61 species of birds and fish have been identified as catfish, tilapia and ornamental fish.1 2 In flora, the aquatic lily, totorilla, elephant grass, lentil; Fruit trees such as guava, pacae and wood such as: oak, walnut, cedar and eucalyptus


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Pastoruri mountain, Huaraz-Ancash


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The feline of Huaca Partida



The archaeologists Koichiro Shibata and Delicia Regalado, during the excavations carried out in Huaca Partida in 200


There was a time (between 1200 and 500 BC) when something happened, we do not know what, which caused huge buildings to begin to rise in central and northern Peru. Archaeologists have shown that they were not palaces but temples, prepared to receive large crowds. The walls of most of these temples used to be full of images of supernatural beings that were half human, half animal.




_The discovered creature. Note that it carries other heads with fangs attached to the body and head. Image: Shibata
_

The remains, much worse preserved, of a second feline of the same dimensions and to the right of the images, suggest that the frieze originally had to represent a kind of "procession" of felines marching in a row, one behind the other, walking all over four legs and showing a coiled tail.




_General scheme of the main cat of Huaca Partida, according to Shibata
_
Huaca Partida is located in the Nepeña Valley (Ancash). The friezes were made between 1100 and 800 before our Era (during the Cerro Blanco Phase) on one of the terraces of the stepped temple. After that date, the entire temple was buried as part of a remodel. That second occupation lasted until the year 450 before our era, approximately. It was precisely the intentional burial of the first temple that allowed the friezes to be preserved.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Snakes hair




Almost 3000 years ago, this stone was placed on the wall of one of the most remote and famous sanctuaries in Ancient Peru. It shows an extraordinary creature: Several snakes emerge from its head that braid each other as if they were hair. That has made some know her, colloquially, as the "jellyfish" Chavín. Although of course it has no relation to Greek jellyfish ...
Two huge fangs protrude from the character's mouth. And their bare feet are topped by the claws of a wild beast. She also wears "more human" ornaments: Two circular earrings hang from the lobes of her ears (which perhaps indicates a certain social status) and on her wrists and ankles there are bracelets. But the most interesting thing about him is not his ornaments or his supernatural appearance, but the objects he carries in his hands. On the right, there is a strombus conch. On the left, a spondylus shell. Both are two types of marine mollusks. And this is fascinating for many reasons:

The sea is very far from the temple where it was (Chavín de Huántar): You have to cross two Cordilleras (the White and Black) to reach the nearest beach.
None of these mollusks can survive in the cold waters of the Peruvian sea. They come from the tropical seas of the north (from Ecuador or from Colombia).
Despite being imported, conches such as those on the right hand, carved as trumpets, have been found by archaeologists in the underground galleries of Chavín where pilgrims deposited their most valuable offerings in honor of the temple gods.
Throughout the Andean history, these shells were highly demanded by almost all the cultures of ancient Peru. Conch shells were used as trumpets in ceremonies. The spondylus was placed in the tombs of kings and dignitaries and in all kinds of rituals, even until the time of the Incas, that is, almost 2500 years after this wonderful character appeared engraved on one of the walls of Chavín de Huántar .



_Schematic view of the figure (from a drawing by John Rowe)
_
Is he a priest? A God? A mixture of both? Different researchers have elaborated interesting theories about this being (which has many similarities with the sculpture of El Lanzón, the most famous of the temples of Chavín, from whose "head" snakes also emerge) but all agree that it is one of the oldest representations of the simultaneous use of exotic northern shells in our ancestors rituals.

The piece was carved in granite and was found by Marino Gonzales in 1956, in the immediate vicinity of Building A (or "Castle") of Chavín de Huántar on the ground. It is not known if it was located in that section or, rather, was taken there (by looters?) From the sunken circular plaza (Building B or "Old Temple") where decorated stone slabs of similar dimensions have been found 

Today it is preserved in the Chavín National Museum, in Ancash, Peru. It has 58 x 53 x 18 cm


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Andes Peruvian


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Andes CordilleraBlanca Huascaran


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazon Iquitos


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Arequipa


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazonas river


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chan chan


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Official delivery of repatriated goods from Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, United States of America and Guatemala













[/url]












At a ceremony held in the Hall of Ambassadors of the Palace of Torre Tagle, the Foreign Minister, Ambassador Gustavo Meza-Cuadra Velásquez, delivered today to the Minister of Culture, Francisco Petrozzi Franco, more than 830 goods belonging to the Cultural Heritage of the Nation, repatriated from Argentina , Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, United States of America and Guatemala.

During the meeting, the Foreign Minister confirmed that "for Peruvians, the fight against the illicit traffic in cultural property and its recovery from abroad is a legal, social and moral imperative", so that the repatriation of Peruvian cultural heritage illegally stolen constitutes a priority for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. These recoveries are being carried out within the framework of Law No. 28296, General Law of the Cultural Heritage of the Nation, as well as the "UNESCO Convention on the measures to be taken to prohibit and prevent importation, exportation and transfer of illicit property of cultural property, "1970".

The ceremony, which was attended by the ambassadors of Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, United States of America and Guatemala, brought together the main local and international media.

Chancellor: “We are very happy that these pieces return to enrich the collections of our museums, to captivate the curiosity and imagination of all Peruvians, especially young people and to help them compose the multiple memories of our nation”.

https://www.gob.pe/institucion/rree...l-chile-estados-unidos-de-america-y-guatemala


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

San Jose Church - Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

_Salkantay Trek 
_is a snowy Peru, located in the Cordillera Vilcabamba, in the Santa Teresa district, province of La Convencion, department of Cusco. It rises to 6264 m


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Artesonraju is one of the approximately fifty peaks of the Cordillera Blanca in the central Andes of Peru, known especially for its exceptional scenarios for mountain sports. Its altitude is 6,025 m


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

The Nazca Lines are one of Peru's most fascinating and mysterious places These massive drawings in the desert sand can only be properly seen from above, but researchers are still unsure of their exact purpose. What do you think the Nazca Lines were built for?


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

This Chancay textile depicts rows of flat fish, following a grid layout as if woven.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Chan Chan


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Machu picchu


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Arequipa - Aguada Blanca


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Lazy baby


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huaraz


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Barragon said:


> Lima, Peru by Leo D, on Flickr



Lima


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nazca Lines


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Uros Island - Lake Titicaca, Puno


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazonas Región


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huacachina, Ica, Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Huacachina, Ica, Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cuzco, Cusco, Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Hummingbird


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cusco,Cuzco, Perú


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nazca Lines


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Nazca Lines


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Valentine's day

Sky Lodge - Cuzco


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Manu National Park


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Arequipa


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Love Park - Miraflores


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cusco: 11 platforms and rectangular enclosures found in the archeological park of Chinchero



They were buried and in the process of collapse, reveals the Directorate of Culture

Excavation work began in 2013 and culminated last October. During the works were found bowls, knives, beads and vessels for domestic and ceremonial use.

https://elcomercio.pe/peru/cusco-ha...arque-arqueologico-de-chinchero-nnpp-noticia/


----------

